# PUPPY POWER!!! Picking up our pup tomorrow!!



## Jho (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi All~
I'm new here, just found this forum the other night while searching..."what to expect with a Vizsla puppy" We will be picking up our puppy "Ginger" tomorrow!!! I have 2 sons 7 & 9 who have been BEGGING for a puppy for years. After much research on breeds we thought a Vizsla would be a GREAT addition to our family. We have had our deposit on our puppy since May, so this has been a VERY long wait for my boys! My hubby loves to hunt and so do the boys they CAN NOT wait to see our little girl point in the field. Any puppy tips are welcome...I have read the "Versatile Vizsla" book, but I'm sure nothing can prepare me for real life...lol.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to the forum and brace yourself for the roller coaster that comes with a V pup Jho


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome! You must be so excited. The Versatile Vizsla is a great book. This forum is a a great resource as well. In the coming days I am sure you will have many questions and concerns, as I did when we first brought home Ruby. This forum has been a blessing!

You'll have to post up pictures once Ginger gets settled.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome, Jho, and congratulations on welcoming Ginger into your family!! That's really a cute name! We love to see photos...

Be sure to have your hubby read up on training a gun dog. This forum can be a great resource! The Vizsla is a natural hunter, but is not naturally accustomed to guns. This is so important! I got my V, Willie, out of the dog pound. He is a great dog, but very fearful of guns and loud noises. I don't mean to assume anything. It could be that your hubby already knows all about how to do it. There is a "search" box in the upper right-hand corner of your screen that can be very useful. Again, WELCOME!! ;D ;D


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome! 

Stock up on the wine and enjoy your last night of peaceful sleep.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Jho, loving the name ginger, will be ninger withinh hours of being home, so youre collecting today, have loads of fun with your newby, my kids 7 and 13 when first pup came, absolutely loved Cooper that much we got another. Ha Ha enjoy and welcome..


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to the this great forum, if it wasn't for the great advice of the people on here I'm not sure i would have got through the last 4 months. Ask anything and someone will help


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Jho
Congrats on the new puppy all of you will greatly enjoy Ginger. I look forward to some pics and hearing about her hunting development 8)

Joe


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats. If you have never trained a pointing dog before you have lots of fun reading ahead of you. Get some good pointing dog training books. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Jho (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks All...for the warm welcome!! 

Ginger is home and doing well!! We are working on crate training, so last night was a little loud as she "sang" (our term for her crying) herself to sleep and then again at 4am after hubby brough her back in from her potty trip. She has not eaten much during her feeding times 6pm and 6am, but now she is whining for food, she has already found where we keep the food. I am trying to make her wait the 3 more hours till dinner, so maybe she will eat more than 3 bites. 

wswhipple- Our breeder has been sound training the pups for the last 3 weeks, she had a cd that she found on the "gundog" website. She played it for the pups daily increasing the volume each time, once they were comfy with the backround noise, she took the pups outside and exposed them to real gun shot sounds. They also got to smell the gun power in the shot shells. Sorry the LONG road to my point...lol She has been exposed to the sounds and smells of hunting and hubby has hunted with dogs before, but they still will need to learn alot together.  Pics coming soon..just need to figure out how to get them on here...might be hubby's job becuase he has a outdoor website forum that used the same format as this sight. 

Thanks for all the tips! 

~Jenn


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Jho said:


> Thanks All...for the warm welcome!!
> 
> Ginger is home and doing well!! We are working on crate training, so last night was a little loud as she "sang" (our term for her crying) herself to sleep and then again at 4am after hubby brough her back in from her potty trip. She has not eaten much during her feeding times 6pm and 6am, but now she is whining for food, she has already found where we keep the food. I am trying to make her wait the 3 more hours till dinner, so maybe she will eat more than 3 bites.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome. Hope things are going well with the new pup. I noticed that you stated you feed her at 6am and 6pm. Is she a young pup??? Under 6months? If so I would recommend that you feed her three times a day if possible. This will help her to prevent bloat and also to give her energy throughout the day while she is growing! Look forward to the great stories and questions to come.


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

I posted this on another thread......but I'll paste it here as well





You can use a website like http://imgur.com/ to host them..... and then just hit this button and insert the "direct link" from the IMGUR website in between the [img] [ /img]



like so.... (minus the spaces)
[img][b]http:// adorable vizsla puppy photo.com[/b][/ img]


----------



## Jho (Oct 24, 2012)

Born36 TY TY TY TY !! She wanted to eat at 1pm today, but I thought no don't cave into her whining. I think I will start the 3 times aday feeding bc she is not a very "focused" eater. She will eat some run around eat some more but never eats all her 1 cup serving. She is only 8 weeks old, but I thought she should be eating at least 2 cups aday maybe 3????


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

Not sure how many grams in a cup but I have been feeding Baxter now 11 weeks 3 times a day. We started on 300 grams a day so 100 grams of kibble each meal. Now he is on a mix of kibble, wet food and raw food. He has about 420g grams a day in total.

I posted earlier because I was concerned this still isn't enough!


----------



## Jho (Oct 24, 2012)

I finally got some pics of our new family member! :-*


----------

